# Homebrew Monster - Doirend, the Imaginary Duchess - An Archfey Teaser



## Shardstone

Hey everyone! So I run a small outfit that puts out fanmade books of homebrew material! Our next book, GrimmDark: A Book of Fairy Tales, is a book dealing with fey and fairy tales. It introduces new lore, monsters, character options, magical weapons, and much, much more! We want to show you guys one of our proudest creations: Doirend, the Imaginary Duchess. A powerful Archfey that rules over imagination, she was born from the creative mind of a single little girl.

If you like what you see here, please consider following us on facebook! There you can find other teasers for our fanbook, as well as the eventual link to our website and the free download for GrimmDark. Have a wonderful holiday season all, and thank you for reading this!


----------



## Faenor

Seems like alignment should be Chaotic Evil. Possibly Chaotic Neutral. Perhaps the little girl was good, but she never grew up and learned right from wrong. Enslaving, subjugating, capricious actions resulting in harm to others. Veruca Salt with godlike powers. Going over to the dark side - Anakin Skywalker parallel.


----------



## Faenor

Hmm. Maybe not Anakin. Darth Vader would be Lawful Evil.


----------



## therring8

Please be sure to credit the artist.  In this case, WLOP.


----------

